# Walking



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

My baby Buster is 9 months old and I'm afraid that he's not getting enough exercise. He goes out for potty breaks 3-5 times a day but that's not really exercise. I take him for 20-40 min walks about once a week, and I'd take him for more but he HATE it. I spend most of the time coaxing him to go forward as he digs his heels in and trys to head for home. I tried the puppy park, but that was a disaster because he doesn't really like other dogs. He'll sometimes run around the house in a puppy fit, and he'll play fetch for a few minutes, but mostly he just hangs around. Shouldn't he be more active? 

How often do you take your dog out? How often should they go out? Does anyone else have a puppy that hates walks?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Ha! Linus hated walking so much as a puppy that he would lay down. I mean lay down and not move. We called that "no bones" with our kids when they collapsed. It was funny. The only way to get him to move was drag him or carry him. 

Now at a year, he tolerates walks, but I usually put him in a baby sling on my chest and race walk while he rides along. He gets so much exercise playing rope or fetch that he is worn out at night. Of course, he loves to walk my daughter to school in the morning or pick her up in the afternoon, but that is only 2 blocks. He is very excited when we get back home though.

Good luck!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

The fact that Linus somewhat grew out of it gives me hope. I just think Buster is lazy and it's not good for him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

All I can tell you.............is you are blessed! And, you are blessed that your pup will run around on his own in the house. Dexter wants a playmate! And that is us!

We do not have a fenced in yard, so Dexter is leashed at all times. 

When Dexter gets hyper in the house, he about drives us crazy, we take him outside to run! And, when we come back inside, Dexter is so much calmer. 

When we have walked for about 10 minutes or so, there will be times that Dexter will just stop dead in his tracks and sit, I call him to come on and most of the time he will come and if he still does not come..... I ask him...."Do you want to go home?" and he heads for the house! 

He is either tired or he is thirsty or both.....a lot of the times, he heads straight for the water bowl outside the house.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I take my guys out daily. They walk off leash for about an hour. Sometimes they get 2 walks a day. Bella does not like to walk until she knows we are heading back!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, Abby was like that, too! She was nearly eight months when we got her a little over a year ago. She would lay down in the street and refuse to move....lol....Now, she loves to go on walks! I would suggest that you be persistent and start out with short daily walks.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

All we have to do is say "walk" and Pixie goes crazy, she loves it. We try and go twice a day, usually a 2 mile and then a 1 - 1 1/2 miles. I was shocked that she could go that long twice a day and still run around the house like crazy. I'm hoping her need for exercise slows at least some what as she gets older. She's only 7 months old...


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

ciera123 said:


> All we have to do is say "walk" and Pixie goes crazy, she loves it. We try and go twice a day, usually a 2 mile and then a 1 - 1 1/2 miles. I ws shocked that she could go that long twice a day and still runs around the house like crazy. I'm hoping her need for exercise slows at least some what as she gets older. She's only 7 months old...


Same here... During the winter, we made sure to walk him in the morning (usually about a 15 minute very fast walk.... He will run with me for a while, then walk, then I'll run him a bit more...) I need to be at work by 7:30, so our morning walk is more about tiring him out than it is enjoying the view so to speak.  After I get home he gets a long walk, but this time I let him sniff around all he wants. My daughter says he must be part hound dog because he loves sniffing around on a walk.

Now that it's nice out, we're outside with the kids as soon as they get home from school, and so sometimes I'll skip his afternoon walk because he's just so happy running around with them. Our backyard is fenced, and there are dogs on all 3 sides of us. He runs up and down the fences with them and he is dead tired by the time 8:00 rolls around.

I'm new to the forum, but if you can't tell already I love to shop  and am always looking for fun toys for Baxter. I've got one that may help your problem, since your little guy doesn't like walks....

Here is the link:
http://www.jumpinweasel.com/
You can attach any toy to it...but a furry toy works best. It's been a really fun way to exercise Baxter and not have to always get a work out in myself! LOL It's also been a great training tool to teach him "drop it" (Our one issue...since my kids have toys that Baxter likes a LOT more than the ones I get him unfortunately) I wizz it around, he chases it, and when he finally gets it I let him chew on it for a minute and then ask him to drop it. I've got a treat in hand, so he always obliges.... then we start all over again.

Joanne


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I found the best thing to exercise Kodi...another Hav! :biggrin1: So start looking for a 2nd one, because we know that MHS will hit you sooner or later.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would love another Hav....but dh is not ready yet, I really think it would make our lives easier.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy goes out for walks (at the park, all off leash) twice a day unless the weather is rainy. He's been going on these run/plays/walks ever since he was 12 weeks old. But, he came into a house of two standard poodles who were a little over 2 years old and 7 months old at the time, so he really is convinced he is a standard poodle with the same needs as my big guys. 

Have you ever brought he to a dog park?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thumbelleina said:


> My baby Buster is 9 months old and I'm afraid that he's not getting enough exercise. He goes out for potty breaks 3-5 times a day but that's not really exercise. I take him for 20-40 min walks about once a week, and I'd take him for more but he HATE it. I spend most of the time coaxing him to go forward as he digs his heels in and trys to head for home. I tried the puppy park, but that was a disaster because he doesn't really like other dogs. He'll sometimes run around the house in a puppy fit, and he'll play fetch for a few minutes, but mostly he just hangs around. Shouldn't he be more active?
> 
> How often do you take your dog out? How often should they go out? Does anyone else have a puppy that hates walks?


I believe in the power of the walk. It is important to start walking ASAP and like DR. Ian Dunbar says.....As soon as it is safe for the puppy to go on walks - take her on walks - lots of walks. There is no better overall socialization exercise and there is no better training exercise (teach the dog to sit or lie down every twenty yards or so), than the good old dog walk. And as an added benefit, dog walks are good for human health - good for the heart and good for the soul. Walk that dog! And, tie a pink bow to his collar and you will not believe the smiles you see and the new friends you make.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would wear Henry out in the evenings by getting all his toys together and throwing then and he would run and run and run to get them and bring them back to me for the next one.

Henry then is not alone in his distaste for walks. He would also sit and not go anywhere.
To this day he tries to hide behind the couch when it is walk-time.
I am very insulted.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble wasn't crazy about walks either as a puppy. He was actually very timid and would stop and put his tail down. I had to start with shorter walks and pull him with me because he wouldn't walk on his own. It took time and praise, and now he loves walks. Unfortunately, he pulls me now, but that's another story. I'm sure you will make progress, but it will take time.
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

If Buster likes to fetch, you might want to take a ball along to roll a little to get him exciting or the toy Joanne mentioned. Part of it is age, and maybe some treats as well will motivate him. Stopping every few minutes and making him sit, then giving a treat, may make him happier and teach him some leash training. 

Jackson loves to walk and has always amazed us how fast he goes. He loves the outdoors so much that we do a lot of playtime outdoors with balls, frisbees, etc. He does sleep a lot in the house, but when he goes, he is wide open. He does not walk everyday (it has been raining a ton here), but we are blessed with a big back yard where he will run around a lot. We also do a lot of fetch, tug of war, and chase in the house on bad days (great exercise for me  )


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> And, tie a pink bow to his collar and you will not believe the smiles you see and the new friends you make.


I don't know, Dave. I think DH would kill me if I ever put anything pink on Jackson


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't wait to take Yoshi out for a real walk. (Those last shots can't come soon enough.) When I walk my daughter to school, I have been carrying him back and forth to get him used to the surroundings. But it's getting to the point now that he's like the energizer bunny, practically all day! I think he's really going to enjoy his walks and they'll help to tire him out a little! Plus it's one of those enjoyable dog-owning moments!

I'm not too concerned about Yoshi not cooperating with the walks. When I take him out in front of the house, he's loves looking around and sniffing everything. I did see an It's Me or the Dog episode (LUV IT) where a dog had a hard time walking on leash and would just stop dead in its tracks. She would praise and treat the dog AS the dog was walking. Maybe try a different route or area? I would just keep trying, take it a few steps at a time!  Good luck!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas. (BTW, MHS has already hit, when we got Buster I tried to convince my husband that 2 Havs were just as easy to take care of as one Hav, but he didn't buy it.) We live in an apartment so there is a very small doggy area outside. We Live near Emory so we walk there a lot (or I walk and Buster gets reluctantly dragged/bribed with treats to go 10 feet). I tried taking him to a different area, but he wouldn't move out of the sight of the car, not even for treats - which might be a first because he is very food motivated. 

I just taught him the touch command and I'm hoping that might help. I also think I'm going to get that weasel toy because it looks like a riot. Although Buster already has a box full of toys. I just can't say no to that little face.

Oh, and he gets very tired of fetch very quickly. I think the most amount of throws and bring backs we have is 5 times. Then he gets a chew toy and snuggles next to me. It's not exactly exercise.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ciera123 said:


> All we have to do is say "walk" and Pixie goes crazy, she loves it. We try and go twice a day, usually a 2 mile and then a 1 - 1 1/2 miles. I was shocked that she could go that long twice a day and still run around the house like crazy. I'm hoping her need for exercise slows at least some what as she gets older. She's only 7 months old...


Yes...yes....yes....we are exactly at this point as well. Especially since the snow has almost melted and their racetrack in the backyard is a slop pile right now. We've graduated to leash and road trips at least twice a day.

Of course, until the street cleaners come around and remove all the sand...well let's just say that I never knew how much gunk could stick to such little dogs :frusty:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

If Buster tires too easily, you might want to look into his diet and also make sure he doesn't have any underlying health problem. Some Havs need more carbs and some more protein. How big is he? He may be still rapidly growing which means he needs more sleep. And some are just more active than others.

Are you in Atlanta? I lived in Buckhead for four years and loved it.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know, Dave. I think DH would kill me if I ever put anything pink on Jackson


And I'm sure my husband would rip anything pink off Buster. I bought Buster an orange harness and my husband made me return it because it was a "girly" color.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If Buster tires too easily, you might want to look into his diet and also make sure he doesn't have any underlying health problem. Some Havs need more carbs and some more protein. How big is he? He may be still rapidly growing which means he needs more sleep. And some are just more active than others.
> 
> Are you in Atlanta? I lived in Buckhead for four years and loved it.


My husband and I live in the Druid Hills/Emory area. He's been here for 3 years, but I just moved from Michigan. It's a very nice city but I miss my family.

I just switched him from Eukanuba to a mix of that and Orijen puppy and he seems much more wake. But, it's not like he's not up and about. He's usually awake and just chewing or following us from room to room or finding new ways to feed his Kleenex fetish. I don't think he's tired, he's just lazy and content to sit around and do nothing/get into trouble/beg for our attention most of the time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ya know.....Sometimes Dexter will be on the porch and not want to come down from the porch. I will look at him and say in a very playful voice "Come On" and he jumps on down and we go about walking in the yard. 

When we do the neighborhood, it is a slow leisure walk and Dexter smells everything, but if he lingers too long, I say "Leave it" and we keep walking. Then, we we get to a certain area down the road in a grassy area, I say "Let's play" "Run, Run, Run"....I am trying to tire him out. And, I have noticed that sometimes I have to get Dexter in the mood to RLH and sometimes he RLH on his own without help from anyone.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think it's important to remember a dog doesn't just naturally like to go for a walk on a leash. The leash is a foreign object to them and everything they're experiencing is new to them - no matter what they're age. It's very likely it's not an issue of them hating the walk but of being scared. Take it slow, in baby steps, and make it a positive experience. Start in the house, then the yard (or, when in an apartment, in the hallway) then just a little way from your home, etc. with lots of praise and treats.

Tess had never been walked on a leash when I got her at age 5 and was scared to death of going on a walk. We now walk 2x a day - every day, no matter the weather, in all different environments. It's been a great tool for increasing her confidence level.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I would love another Hav....but dh is not ready yet, I really think it would make our lives easier.


It is a big decision to get the second one. For us, it was a blessing. Evye was soooooo energetic at night time and I wasn't. Adding a second pup is double the work, double the choas, double the $$$$$$ and some days I'm doubly crazy. But they both play so hard with each other, keep each other entertained, chase each other and they konk out at night easily. Bentley about 9 p.m. and Evye about 10:00. They sleep through the night very soundly. I make sure to play with them as well so we keep a close bond.

Evye is 6 months old and it takes us 30 minutes to walk a few feet. I'm about ready to give up on the leash walking "rules" and just let her walk, pull, sniff...whatever !!! At this rate she will be 6 years old before we get up to 1/2 mile.:brick:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Evye is 6 months old and it takes us 30 minutes to walk a few feet. I'm about ready to give up on the leash walking "rules" and just let her walk, pull, sniff...whatever !!! At this rate she will be 6 years old before we get up to 1/2 mile.:brick:


I know a lot of people are not big fans of the extended leash, but I really love it because we do not have a yard. Extra caution must be taken to train the pup to slow down before the the pup runs to the entire length of the leash. Reinforce the sit/stay when you see a car coming by calling your pet to come/sit/stay, lock the leash, and reward with good boy/girl. You have to be careful that the pup doesn't run around stuff while walking/running.... like getting wrapped around trees, mailboxes, poles, shrubs, your legs, other people's legs, and pup's legs. Teach the pup to only walk/run on the grass, so the pup knows not to run out into the street. Get the pup to run back to you when he is at the end of the leash, so you can catch up to the beginning of the leash. WATCH out for cars! Use this leash with caution.

I guess there are a lot of negatives with this leash, but it is a lifesaver for me, just to get Dexter to play and run outside. We live in a rural area, small neighborhood with only occasional cars coming and going in and out of the neighborhood.

You have to be very careful when your pup is on this leash.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I know a lot of people are not big fans of the extended leash, but I really love it because we do not have a yard. Extra caution must be taken to train the pup to slow down before the the pup runs to the entire length of the leash. Reinforce the sit/stay when you see a car coming by calling your pet to come/sit/stay, lock the leash, and reward with good boy/girl. You have to be careful that the pup doesn't run around stuff while walking/running.... like getting wrapped around trees, mailboxes, poles, shrubs, your legs, other people's legs, and pup's legs. Teach the pup to only walk/run on the grass, so the pup knows not to run out into the street. Get the pup to run back to you when he is at the end of the leash, so you can catch up to the beginning of the leash. WATCH out for cars! Use this leash with caution.
> 
> I guess there are a lot of negatives with this leash, but it is a lifesaver for me, just to get Dexter to play and run outside. We live in a rural area, small neighborhood with only occasional cars coming and going in and out of the neighborhood.
> 
> You have to be very careful when your pup is on this leash.


Linda, I agree--I use the extended leash when we are in the front yard. I just don't fully trust him by the street yet, or running right up to other dogs that might pass by. It works really well for us.... without it, he would be so restricted on a regular leash. This way, he gets to go as he pleases, I can talk to neighbors and not have to walk away because Baxter is sniffing something down the driveway.... etc.

I also like it for when we're at the park or on a hike. Again, just gives him more freedom to explore. He is pretty mellow though--- not a jerker, or big puller for the most part, so it works for him. I can see it being something that would really tug on a dog who doesn't realize he's getting to the end and then runs... ouch! Baxter likes to explore, but never really wants to run too far from me, so that doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------

